#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Philippine Forum >  >  Swagman and the LA Cafe   Manilla

## Scottish Gary

I will be staying one night at the Swagman Hotel in Manila next month and I want to visit the LA Café and the surrounding bars which are nearby I believe.    
Reading some forums the area im staying in seems to be like a cross between downtown Baghdad and  South Central LA.   Is it so dangerous that I will have to get a cab everywhere or even stay in my hotel or are the forums exaggerating?

Ps im only using Swagman as they run a bus to Angeles the next day

----------


## Davis Knowlton

All bullshit. Treat it like you would any city. I used to live a few blocks from there.

----------


## Latindancer

It's a different situation from that in Thailand. More extreme poverty and desperate people. But as they say : Don't be afraid; just be aware.

Or to quote another saying : trust in God but keep your powder dry.

Don't be naive and you should be ok. And don't walk home drunk, by yourself.

----------


## Dillinger

Take no notice of Davis Knowlton, he's a trained killer and arrived in the Flips with a reputation. 

Those horrible fukkers will shoot you for a hundred bucks.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

I should add...It is a bit of a seedy area. The old red light district. There will be folks on the street hustling. Keep sidewalk interactions to a minimum as you transit between places.

----------


## Latindancer

> Take no notice of Davis Knowlton, he's a  trained insulter and assassin of the feelings of of immigration agents and arrived in the Flips with a  reputation.



I just realized where these places are....near Malate and Ermita.  



I was there in 1988 and it was a cool, still hippyish area with vegetarian restaurants and whatnot.

Went back there in 2009 and was horrified at the change, though I did arrive there at night. Not alternative anymore, and the sidewalk sellers looked really poor and desperate. More desperate than ones I saw in Bombay, and that's saying something !

----------


## Davis Knowlton

I lived in Malate 90-92. That was the last two years of the legendary Ermita strip.

Once the strip was shut down, the area drifted into urban decay - a state in which it remains.

----------


## pseudolus

As Davis says - no problems in Manila as long as you are not a twat.

----------


## Dillinger

Manila - Big City With A Big Crime Problem

The Philippines has a moderately high rate of violent crime, particularly in the city of Manila. Incidents of violent robbery and assault occur frequently, and tourists are often targets. The biggest culprits of these acts are local criminal gangs, although it‘s not unheard of for individual hoodlums to strike on their own.

1. Gun crime

Adding fuel to the fire is the substantial amount of Filipinos who own guns. This widespread gun ownership is very poorly regulated making it a recipe for disaster.

Firearms are frequently used in the commission of crimes in the Philippines, and lend to the violent and highly dangerous nature. Avoid rural, unpopulated areas at night and try to travel in groups.

2. Random acts of violence

We're talking about scary things such as grenade attacks, which have occurred in recent years, and although they don‘t necessarily target foreigners, because they tend to be aimed at large groups of people and places frequented by tourists, visitors can easily become victims simply by being in the wrong place at the wrong time.

3. Kidnapping

The danger of kidnapping exists, particularly in south Philippines. This type of crime is believed to be due to the extensive poverty of the Filipino people, and foreigners are usually the ones targeted.

4. Alcohol-Related crime

The consumption of alcohol is often the trigger of street fights and violent crime. The national liquor, a coconut concoction called Tuba, is typically mixed with Coca-Cola and consumed in large quantities. It is an extremely potent drink so if you plan to partake, avoid doing so in public taverns and only drink with people you know. Barroom brawls often involve not just fists, but guns and machetes as well so it‘s not something you want to get involved with - especially if you‘re inebriated.

5. Drink spiking

Drink spiking is an issue – the locals refer to it as the “Atvian Scam“ after the drug used in the crime. Victims are often robbed or assaulted while they are unconscious. If someone you don‘t know offers you a drink that you didn‘t watch being made, no matter how friendly they seem, don‘t take it. It‘s better to be safe than sorry.

While petty crime is typically non-violent, when it occurs at night or in rougher areas it could quickly turn dangerous. It‘s no unheard of for a simple pickpocketing incident to escalate into assault or worse.

Scams and Other Bad Stuff to Avoid

Scams are prevalent in the Philippines with local con artists hoping to get one over on visiting tourists. Here are the most common ones you'll encounter:

Scam 1. A familiar face

One of the more popular cons involves someone approaching a tourist and claiming to recognize them, often under the guise that they work at the hotel they‘re staying at. Coincidentally when they “bump into“ them, it‘ll just happen to be their day off. They‘ll offer to show the foreigner around and give them a free tour. Don‘t fall for it - unless, of course, you‘d like to be robbed. These scams can happen anywhere tourists frequent, but Manila is a hot-spot so be on the look-out.

Scam 2. Taxi drivers

Some taxi drivers are dishonest, so be sure to insist that the meter be used to avoid being gouged on the fare. It‘s illegal for taxi drivers to solicit at airports, so if you are approached by one there it‘s not a legal one. You should also avoid hailing taxis that already have passengers as it increases the potential for crime.

Scam 3. Horse trading

You may see a lot of horse drawn buggies in the Manila area. They may seem charming, but do so with caution. If you decide to take a ride make sure you first negotiate an agreed on price and be firm. Some visitors have reported the driver stopping halfway into the trip and getting out, turning the job over to their “boss“. At the end of the ride, the new driver then demands up to 10 times the original fare amount.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^As I said, treat it like any poor, big city. The above is exaggerated, but the don't accept drinks from strangers is worth heeding.

----------


## Scottish Gary

> ^As I said, treat it like any poor, big city. The above is exaggerated, but the don't accept drinks from strangers is worth heeding.


 Davis, I'm Scottish I will accept a drink from anyone.😜 but seriously I always do a bit of research on a place before I visit but all I've read online about my ports of call Manilla, Angeles and Subic has been negative.   ive visited a few edgy places in my time usually because of work but this will be the first time I've ever visited a country for a holiday with a sense of trepidation.   
I guess the usual rules will apply that you can put in place to stop you becoming a victim no matter where you go in the world.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^I've lived here for 19 years without a problem. I spent time in Angeles, Subic, lived in Manila for seven years, and a bit further south for another 12. I've lived outside the US for 40 years, much of it in real shitholes; most of the negative crap you read is from people who have never traveled outside of the us or UK before.

That said, the traffic (in Manila) sucks and the local chow does too.

----------


## BaitongBoy

Comparison to Bangkok, Davis?...

----------


## Stinky

I spent a month in Manilla with my lad when he was 14 months old, we walked all over the place and never had a single problem with the locals, in fact they couldnt have been nicer to us, all those horror stories people like to tell is so much bs

----------


## Scottish Gary

i don't know why I let negative posts  about the Philiphines put me off.  I've lived in Pattaya on and off for years without any bother apart from the usual relationship troubles. If however you read about Pattaya on line you would never go near the place.  I think on the internet people just enjoy  posting and reading scare stories   
There was one post on Philiphine Addicts where someone was advising newbies to Angeles to learn some self defence moves before they arrive as they would be fighting every night ��

----------


## Dillinger

Here you go bud, book yourself a crash course pronto :Smile: 


https://teakdoor.com/the-teakdoor-lou...echniques.html

----------


## Latindancer

The truth is somewhere in between. Filipinos are mostly warm, relaxed, welcoming humans, but those horror stories actually happened....perhaps exaggerated slightly.....perhaps not.

It's locals in tourist areas who are jaded from dealing from lowlife tourists who will rip you off. Areas like the one you are going to.


Oh....and if Filipino plainclothes "police" (complete with fake ID) drive by and want to check your belongings....they are NOT police.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> Comparison to Bangkok, Davis?...


Manila is a big, crowded, dirty city - like Bangkok.

Angeles - think Pattaya...without a beach

Subic - pretty laid back. Some nice small resorts.

----------


## Dillinger

Sounds more like the Bronx than Bangkok ...... :Smile: 

“Welcome to Jollibee” says the gun toting doorman. Guns are everywhere in Manila. The parking attendant with his shotgun, hotel security playing with his six shooter, even the Starbucks have armed security. This is just one of the obvious social differences when arriving from Bangkok. To me Manila was slightly unnerving. It lacked the Asian charm of Bangkok and Southeast Asia and to me felt closer to a hispanic South American country. Locals dress more american. Shaved heads, b’ball caps, bandannas, basketball, baggy pants

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> Sounds more like the Bronx than Bangkok ......
> 
> Welcome to Jollibee says the gun toting doorman. Guns are everywhere in Manila. The parking attendant with his shotgun, hotel security playing with his six shooter, even the Starbucks have armed security. This is just one of the obvious social differences when arriving from Bangkok. To me Manila was slightly unnerving. It lacked the Asian charm of Bangkok and Southeast Asia and to me felt closer to a hispanic South American country. Locals dress more american. Shaved heads, bball caps, bandannas, basketball, baggy pants


It ain't Bangkok. In some ways it isn't really very Asian. I've read hundreds of articles over the years about armed guards at fast food places and everywhere else. So what? They're not going to shoot you. I doubt if one out of 1,000 has ever fired his weapon. It's simply minimum wage employment for a lot of poor folks. I'd much rather have them than American soccer moms with their concealed carry handhuns.

----------


## Latindancer

> American soccer moms with their concealed carry handhuns.


Indeed.

Brainlessly lunging out from side streets in their huge SUVs, and reeking of post-lunch martinis and sense of entitlement.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> Locals dress more american. Shaved heads, bball caps, bandannas, basketball, baggy pants


19 years here, and I've never seen this. Other than baseball caps, usually from whatever US ship was last in port.

----------


## mikem

Try Barrio Barretto  near Subic. More easy going.

----------


## mikem

> Originally Posted by Dillinger
> 
> 
>  Locals dress more american. Shaved heads, bball caps, bandannas, basketball, baggy pants
> 
> 
> 19 years here, and I've never seen this. Other than baseball caps, usually from whatever US ship was last in port.


They call them Amboys. Lots in the south.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> Try Barrio Barretto  near Subic. More easy going.


Yep. Good friend used to own a bar/resort there called Mangoes. Nice place. I always liked BB.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> Originally Posted by Davis Knowlton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Dillinger
> ...


Never heard of Amboys. Neither has my wife. I just asked her. Where in "the south''?

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Just sent a text to three of my more tracked in nephews.

"Way to call American/Filipinos. Used by internet assholes."

"Hip-hop dipshits. MTV wannabes".

"Dunno that word".

Doubt they'll represent a major threat to the OP.

----------


## crocman

I've always found Manilla to be a city with a hard edge and that makes it lively, which is what I like about the place.

Try hard not to be a prick and use your common sense and all should be well.

If you want a relatively safe night out head to the Greenbelt complex in Makati. There is a nice entertainment area with bars and restaurants.

As it stands Gary you would probably be at risk just as much in Maryhill as you would in Manilla.

----------


## pseudolus

> LA Café


.

Word to the wise though mate, if you are picking up freelancers there, and a little spinner looks early 20's or younger, get a photo of her ID card on your phone before going to a room. A frequent sting there by the police in cahoots with a lady is they knock on your door when she is there and accuse you of bedding an under age girl, and then wring out your bank account.

----------


## Loy Toy

We had a gun pulled on us in a Taxi in Manila due to the fact the Canadian guy I was with was acting like a twat.

Look for trouble you will find it. Treat the locals with respect you will get it back but don't stray too far from the beaten track.

----------


## callippo

I have never understood why anybody would want to stay in the Swagman anyway. The place is a total rip off. I usually stay elsewhere in Malate when I'm in Manila in a pretty quiet area. Not everywhere is a tumult of noise and crowds. Just like in Bangkok, or any other big city, there is patches of relative quiet.

be on your guard of course just like you should be in any other big city, but I wouldn't class Malate as being dodgy at all even though it is within one of the most densely populated cities in the world, I've never come across any especially violent edge there that differentiates it much from any of the other 15 cities in metro Manila that it is a part of.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> I have never understood why anybody would want to stay in the Swagman anyway. The place is a total rip off.


I agree. The OP said he's staying there because he's catching the next morning Swagman shuttle to Angeles.

----------


## Dillinger

> The OP said he's staying there because he's catching the next morning Swagman shuttle to Angeles.


He's staying there because it's the cheapest hotel in Manilla, going by Agodas rates and gives a free shuttle service from the airport. 

If I was gonna mug someone in Manilla, that'd be the last hotel I'd be lurking around :Smile:

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Was that mate of yours called Tom with mangoes bar Davis? Great little bar on the beach side of the road, I think it still has the rock lobster bar/disco at the entrance to it.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> Was that mate of yours called Tom with mangoes bar Davis? Great little bar on the beach side of the road, I think it still has the rock lobster bar/disco at the entrance to it.


Yep, that's it - Tom Meyers. After the unfortunate death of Tom's wife, he eventually handed it off to a mate - I believe on a lease arrangement. I heard several years ago that now that the kids are older, he had taken it back over, but I don't know for sure. Unfortunately his cell number changed, and I am no longer in contact. Used to be a SEAL hangout back in the day and that's how I met Tom and discovered Mangoes.

----------


## callippo

Swagman is not cheap. Although I have never stayed there, I did look over a room there once, five years ago. If memory serves it was 2000 for a very average room. Expensive even for Manila. Not cheap even for Makati, never mind Malate. The beers were also 70 at a time when they were 25 from a sari sari. I stay in a place also in Malate, a better room than the one I saw there, that is only 1000 through Expedia in 2015. Walk in price is 1400 .

Sounds like Swagman are going to do rather well out of this guy. He'll probably be taking the Swagman foreigner bus to Angeles, where he'll probably stay in their hotel there. Then, another Swagman bus to Subic. And then, finally, another Swagman bus back to Manila. These are the most expensive buses per km travelled you will find anywhere in the countty. That is not a very imaginative Philippines vacation. He's not going to learn anything about the Philippines except that the accommodation is more expensive, whilst women and beers are cheaper (unless you drink at Swagman's).

----------


## Scottish Gary

> Originally Posted by Davis Knowlton
> 
> The OP said he's staying there because he's catching the next morning Swagman shuttle to Angeles.
> 
> 
> He's staying there because it's the cheapest hotel in Manilla, going by Agodas rates and gives a free shuttle service from the airport. 
> 
> If I was gonna mug someone in Manilla, that'd be the last hotel I'd be lurking around


 Fuck me if 2240 pesos for one night is cheap then Manila is definitely not my sort of place.   Your right however about the free ride from the airport and the next morning I can roll out my bed straight into their bus and  head off to Angeles where hopefully more cheapness awaits me.   :bananaman:

----------


## Scottish Gary

> Swagman is not cheap. Although I have never stayed there, I did look over a room there once, five years ago. If memory serves it was 2000 for a very average room. Expensive even for Manila. Not cheap even for Makati, never mind Malate. The beers were also 70 at a time when they were 25 from a sari sari. I stay in a place also in Malate, a better room than the one I saw there, that is only 1000 through Expedia in 2015. Walk in price is 1400 .
> 
> Sounds like Swagman are going to do rather well out of this guy. He'll probably be taking the Swagman foreigner bus to Angeles, where he'll probably stay in their hotel there. Then, another Swagman bus to Subic. And then, finally, another Swagman bus back to Manila. These are the most expensive buses per km travelled you will find anywhere in the countty. That is not a very imaginative Philippines vacation. He's not going to learn anything about the Philippines except that the accommodation is more expensive, whilst women and beers are cheaper (unless you drink at Swagman's).


 Wow dude,   you've just read my future and I didn't even need to cross your palm with silver. Your right about everything apart from the accommodation in Angeles. I'm not staying at Swagman its too far from Fields however I did check it out.

Ive only got a week, im going on my own and its my first time.....next time I promise I will head to EL Nido and look at the underground river

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Originally Posted by beerlaodrinker
> 
> 
> Was that mate of yours called Tom with mangoes bar Davis? Great little bar on the beach side of the road, I think it still has the rock lobster bar/disco at the entrance to it.
> 
> 
> Yep, that's it - Tom Meyers. After the unfortunate death of Tom's wife, he eventually handed it off to a mate - I believe on a lease arrangement. I heard several years ago that now that the kids are older, he had taken it back over, but I don't know for sure. Unfortunately his cell number changed, and I am no longer in contact. Used to be a SEAL hangout back in the day and that's how I met Tom and discovered Mangoes.


 Tom was running it when i visited about 4 or 5 years ago, not sure about now. i still have a couple of mates in the barrio i could try to find out his number if you like

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Not sure who runs the swagman these days used to be peter bellamy and dave donny, both good blokes who provided a service for aussies that needed there hand held and everything organised for them, they done well. i used to use there bus services for the convenience of it but never really enjoyed the scene they had in manila or angeles with the hotels, anyway if gary is on the swaggy bus they will drop him of at any hotel in angeles

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> Originally Posted by Davis Knowlton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by beerlaodrinker
> ...


Cheers BLD. That would be great. Good man, Tom.

----------


## katie23

To the OP: There are lots of dangerous places in Manila, but then, that's also true for other developing countries.

I'm a local, and a girl. There are lots of places in Manila (or even in my hometown) that I wouldn't go to when it's late at night, especially if walking out alone.  There are lots of petty crimes (bag/wallet snatching, thievery of cellphones/laptops from parked cars in public parking lots, drunk-related knife crimes, etc) but then, it's also the case in other countries.  

I don't live in Manila, but I have lived and worked there for 2 years, and for me, that was enough.  Too many people, congestion, horrible traffic, terrible commute esp. during rainy season, bad air quality, etc. But I sometimes go to Manila for necessity as many offices are there (passport, visa, work-related seminars, etc), and sometimes for shopping too. I am always on guard in Manila - keep my bag in front always, not wear flashy jewelry, not flashing around a fancy phone, etc. These were the life skills taught to me, and which I also impart to some people who are younger than me.  I have also been a victim of petty theft (watch-snatching, twice) when I was younger, but it was also partly my fault because at both times, I wasn't paying too much attention & those were crowded areas. Fortunately, those watches were cheap junk which were easily replaced. I've also been harassed by a bus seatmate, but fortunately I was able to get out of that situation. 

I've been to several countries, both 1st & 3rd world, and have lived in a 1st world country, so I'm not blind to the faults of my country or countrymen.  As to the security guards w/ guns - they're everywhere and as locals, we don't really notice them. We also don't mind the pretend searching of bags everytime we enter malls. lol

As long as you keep your wits around and don't do stupid things, you'll be safe and you'll have a nice holiday, given your proposed itinerary.

Good luck and hope you'll post some pics or give a trip report!  :Smile:

----------


## callippo

> Originally Posted by callippo
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
>  Wow dude,   you've just read my future and I didn't even need to cross your palm with silver. Your right about everything apart from the accommodation in Angeles. I'm not staying at Swagman its too far from Fields however I did check it out.
> 
> Ive only got a week, im going on my own and its my first time...r


yes the Swagman is a bit far from Fields (surprised they don't run a shuttle? Other places do?) however Angeles despite it's reputation for rip offs - not undeserved either, with it being such a big red light area - is one of the cheaper places in the Philippines to hire a motorbike. They are only 300 pesos. In fact you could use it to get to Subic. Check out nicebike.com although they are not the cheapest they do provide a decent service to those foreigners who think that every single Filipino is lining up to rip them off and who may need their hand held.

accommodation/hotels is expensive in the Philippines compared to Thailand but there are still good value places - you just have to look around more. It's been awhile since I bothered with Angeles but I used to stay at a place with a pool that was 1,250 a night and they'd come down to 1,000 if you stayed a few nights.

----------


## Scottish Gary

> Not sure who runs the swagman these days used to be peter bellamy and dave donny, both good blokes who provided a service for aussies that needed there hand held and everything organised for them, they done well. i used to use there bus services for the convenience of it but never really enjoyed the scene they had in manila or angeles with the hotels, anyway if gary is on the swaggy bus they will drop him of at any hotel in angeles


 The Swaggy bus is the big attraction for me and the free ride from the airport was a vote winner as well.   Its not that I need my hand held or things organised for me. Ive lived in Thailand for years and worked in shit holes all over the world.  What Swagman does is take away the hassle. If the taxis from Manila to Angeles were cheaper and stress free I would have happily jumped in one. But this way I get a night out in Manila and then get to Angeles with the minimum amount of hassle.   I didn't realise they would take me to my hotel in Angeles but that's even better.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Besides the swagman bus theres also a couple of bus services to and from barretto/subic, most hotels in AC will book for you and you are picked up and dropped of where you want to be at both ends, its a quick trip these days to without having to pass through san fernando on the new highway extn

----------


## callippo

I'm going to be staying in Malate just before Halloween and the all Saints/All Souls holiday and I'm taking this Makati yuppie girl to Barrio Barretto for her holiday of three nights. There is no way I'd get the Swagman bus. It must be 700 these days and there is no way I'm paying that twice. It's no more difficult to get an aircon bus from Pasay to Olongapo and then a trike to Subic, than it is to get from Siam Square to Jomtien and for the two of us it will come in at about 30% of what the Swagman bus would.

----------


## Scottish Gary

> I'm going to be staying in Malate just before Halloween and the all Saints/All Souls holiday and I'm taking this Makati yuppie girl to Barrio Barretto for her holiday of three nights. There is no way I'd get the Swagman bus. It must be 700 these days and there is no way I'm paying that twice. It's no more difficult to get an aircon bus from Pasay to Olongapo and then a trike to Subic, than it is to get from Siam Square to Jomtien and for the two of us it will come in at about 30% of what the Swagman bus would.


The Swaggy bus from Manila to Angeles is 600 pesos  about 8 pounds.
The Swaggy bus from  Angeles to Subic is 500 pesos about 7 pounds.

Buddy, im a tight arsed Scotsman and even I don't mind paying these prices.
If I had a yuppie bird in tow I would be telling her to pay her own fare.

----------


## mikem

> Originally Posted by mikem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Davis Knowlton
> ...


Mindanao, Surigao to Davao. Lots hang out at Shakeys.

----------


## callippo

[quote=Scottish Gary;3094496]


> The Swaggy bus from Manila to Angeles is 600 pesos  about 8 pounds.
> The Swaggy bus from  Angeles to Subic is 500 pesos about 7 pounds.
> 
> Buddy, im a tight arsed Scotsman and even I don't mind paying these prices.
> If I had a yuppie bird in tow I would be telling her to pay her own fare.


if those are the prices then they haven't gone up for some time. Four years ago I got the Subic-Angeles bus to get a flight from Clark and it was 500 then - not much less than half what the flight to Cebu was.Those prices are not cheap they are very high compared to ordinary aircon Filipino buses where the price to do a 55km journey which is what Subic-Angeles is would be less than 100. Yuppie girls in the Philippines still do not make much money. She gets about 25,000 a month as an accountant somebody in a bank, and she'd get half or even less than half that if she had the same job in the Visayas. There is no way she would pay half a days wages for a short bus trip like that. I would be obligated to pay her fare anyway, even if I was in Subic and asking her to come join me from Manila and picked her up on the motorbike at Olongapo bus station. It's the custom in the Philippines for guys to pay girl's fares. Even yuppie girls.

----------


## katie23

> Yuppie girls in the Philippines still do not make much money. She gets about 25,000 a month as an accountant somebody in a bank, and she'd get half or even less than half that if she had the same job in the Visayas. There is no way she would pay half a days wages for a short bus trip like that. I would be obligated to pay her fare anyway, even if I was in Subic and asking her to come join me from Manila and picked her up on the motorbike at Olongapo bus station. It's the custom in the Philippines for guys to pay girl's fares. Even yuppie girls.


Just my 2 cents:

Php 25,000 a month is not high if she's living in Manila as the cost of living is very expensive.  For an A/C bus, a 55 km journey should cost 100-150 pesos, so 500 pesos is a steep price, for a local.  

With regards to the guy paying - it depends. If we're friends on a group travel or meal, then each of us pays his/her own. We call it KKB (kanya-kanyang bayad, or "own-own pay").  If the guy asked the girl out, then the girl kinda expects the guy to pay (e.g. a movie date or dinner), especially for the first few dates. If they're going steady and they're both working (and almost same intellectual or salary level), then sometimes they go halfies or take turns in paying (girl pays lunch, guy pays dinner).  This is for relationships among locals. If there's a foreigner involved, then the dynamics change.

----------


## Exit Strategy

> The Swaggy bus is the big attraction for me and the free ride from the airport was a vote winner as well


If you are coming from BKK, why not fly direct to Clark Angeles then if going to Subic take Southern Cross or that crappy Swagman bus?

So many things to comment here, I feel overwhelmed :Smile:

----------


## Exit Strategy

> Just my 2 cents


Your input is much appreciated. Please keep posting.

----------


## Scottish Gary

To answer my own question i walked from Swagman to LA Cafe and back again at 2 in the morning with no problems at all.   The place is a shit hole but if you think that's scary then you've never walked through Glasgow.  
I've also been wandering about Angeles and now Subic at all kinds of ungodly hours usually with Satans daughter hanging off my arm.    Maybe I've just been lucky or maybe the chances of getting a knife up your Jacksie are not as bad a the internet scaremongers make out

----------


## stroller

> Swagman to LA Cafe and back


That's just a short walk along the main street. 'Dangerous' areas are not far away. Dangerous meaning you take a risk, specially strolling alone, it doesn't mean you get threatend or robbed every time you explore.

----------


## Scottish Gary

> Swagman to LA Cafe and back
> 			
> 		
> 
> That's just a short walk along the main street. 'Dangerous' areas are not far away. Dangerous meaning you take a risk, specially strolling alone, it doesn't mean you get threatend or robbed every time you explore.


 I didn't exactly stroll. In fact I was like one of these Olympic speed walkers.   I was walking so fast folk must have thought I had on invisible roller skates.    The place is a complete dump and I've no doubt I was in a high risk dangerous environment

----------


## katie23

@SG: Good to know that you haven't been mugged or whatever.  Just be careful and alert, and I think you'll be okay.  I don't know that area very well (I think Swagman is in Malate or Ermita?), but then I don't wander around Metro Manila after dark as I usually go to Manila only for day trips.  If it's in Ermita, then I'm familiar with Robinson's Ermita as I sometimes went there for shopping if my day trip's venue was in the vicinity.  

Do you plan to go to Boracay or are the Subic beaches/b**ches good enough for your trip? Cheers, enjoy your holiday and hope you make a pic thread!  :Smile:

----------


## Scottish Gary

> @SG: Good to know that you haven't been mugged or whatever.  Just be careful and alert, and I think you'll be okay.  I don't know that area very well (I think Swagman is in Malate or Ermita?), but then I don't wander around Metro Manila after dark as I usually go to Manila only for day trips.  If it's in Ermita, then I'm familiar with Robinson's Ermita as I sometimes went there for shopping if my day trip's venue was in the vicinity.  
> 
> Do you plan to go to Boracay or are the Subic beaches/b**ches good enough for your trip? Cheers, enjoy your holiday and hope you make a pic thread!


 I have to be back in Thailand on Thursday  so I didn't have enough time to go to Boriacy.  I probably should have went straight there instead of going to Angeles as that wasted 4 days of my trip

----------


## katie23

^ from the "satan's daughter" remark, your trip to Angeles wasn't entirely wasted, so I think your trip was productive, so to speak.  :Smile:  Enjoy your holiday and happy safe travels!

----------


## callippo

Manila and the Philippines is much more Asian, than it can look to the unwary. Basically they try to pull this con trick on us that they're western. But they're not really. They are not any less Asian than the Thais or Vietnamese. They just look like they are less Asian.

----------


## callippo

> To the OP:  I've also been harassed by a bus seatmate, but fortunately I was able to get out of that situation.


marrying the guy isn't going to help you. He'll still harass you even after you're married.

----------

